# How FreeBSD works?



## Doctor_Who (Jun 5, 2010)

I have very recently switched from linux to freebsd.  

I must admit to some interest in how things work under the hood so to speak.  I took an A+ course years ago that explained the files used in the start up process and so forth in Windows.  There are also books and articles with similar content for linux.  

Are there any books/articles/etc. that are  current that would give similar information on BSD?  I've done some searching and did find a few books on Amazon that look good, however they were published back around 2003/2004.  Is there anything there that is more current than that, that would be appropriate to a bsd newbie, or would the information in the books still be appropriate to start out with?  Any help in this area would be appreciated.

P.S. I hope this is the right forum to ask this under.  I didn't see anything else that looked appropriate.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2010)

boot(8) and rc(8) man pages may be a good start.


----------



## magickan (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi, similar situation to myself, been a few months now and this really is required reading i think

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2010)

FreeBSD? So, what is it?


----------

